# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.7.11 77ce4d4 (3/6/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Supercharger v3

Already rolling to TeslaFi. Maybe this is why there was a draught of updates recently.



http://imgur.com/refyjOD


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

2019.7.1 from reddit.rexorz and TMC:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/3454031/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Probably to those 3s at the event.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Some fairly cool cutting edge stuff. So it appears that even if you know you are going to charge and you know where the charger is located that you should select the charger on your Navigation so the car can prepare the battery on it's way.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

Yup, its known as On-Route Battery Warm-up (ORBWU). Details, press release, etc: https://electrek.co/2019/03/06/tesla-supercharger-v3-kw-capacity-efficiency/

With this, LR RWD can supposedly recover 66 miles of range in 10 minutes (or 64 miles using EPA #s scheme)! And 20-80 SoC refills can happen in as little as 35-40 minutes.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

This is simply incredible! If V3 eventually replaces most of all of the network there will be practically no difference between the time it takes to supercharge and to gas up a traditional vehicle. It would be close enough in my book. Just amazing!


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m still stuck on 2018.50.6. Is it still true that most of us remain on that firmware?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Achooo said:


> I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6. Is it still true that most of us remain on that firmware?


Looking at the polls on the forum threads of the last two relatively wide release software versions (2018.50.6 and 2019.5.4), I'd say "yes."


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Achooo said:


> I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6. Is it still true that most of us remain on that firmware?


Yes. Even some of us in the Early Access program ;-)
Tesla is evidently still working on the firmware update that will unlock extra range and power to various cars, plus add enhancements to Summon, etc. It may be late March, but it should be significant!
The 200-250KW charge, according to various sources, will not roll right away -- after all, there is only one such charger right now; not much of a point until Tesla has upgrade a fair number of these chargers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Achooo said:


> This is simply incredible! If V3 eventually replaces most of all of the network there will be practically no difference between the time it takes to supercharge and to gas up a traditional vehicle.


Don't go crazy now. 

It's better. And as you say, it's "good enough". But I can fill up a typical car at a rate of 2000 miles/hour. And that's a consistent rate, from start to stop. Superchargers have to slow down as the battery state of charge increases. We'll still be trying to schedule our supercharging stops to coincide with meals for the foreseeable future.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Perscitus said:


> Yup, its known as On-Route Battery Warm-up (ORBWU). Details, press release, etc: https://electrek.co/2019/03/06/tesla-supercharger-v3-kw-capacity-efficiency/
> 
> With this, LR RWD can supposedly recover 66 miles of range in 10 minutes (or 64 miles using EPA #s scheme)! And 20-80 SoC refills can happen in as little as 35-40 minutes.


What are the current numbers for better comparison?


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I thought during the last Tesla Event, Elon said the new firmware will release on March 15th?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

panpanbebe said:


> I thought during the last Tesla Event, Elon said the new firmware will release on March 15th?


He did mention that, but its just a target. There most likely will not be a mass rollout on that date. They are constantly rolling out software and consistently late. Timelines are really loose.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TeslaFi has 2 users yesterday with this and zero today. Both were model 3's in CA. Want to bet it was for the supercharger demo last night? Wonder if this will eventually roll out or if it will be yet another dead version.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103765550461681664
This is independent of the V3 Superchargers. Which firmware version is this exactly? Only he knows I guess. lol


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> Don't go crazy now.
> 
> It's better. And as you say, it's "good enough". But I can fill up a typical car at a rate of 2000 miles/hour. And that's a consistent rate, from start to stop. Superchargers have to slow down as the battery state of charge increases. We'll still be trying to schedule our supercharging stops to coincide with meals for the foreseeable future.


Haha. 2000 miles/hour. Love it! That should certainly be the goal for EV's, but I am still very excited about this. I think it's a game changer that's putting the rest of the industry in an even more difficult situation to adapt to and compete with.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

garsh said:


> Don't go crazy now.
> 
> It's better. And as you say, it's "good enough". But I can fill up a typical car at a rate of 2000 miles/hour. And that's a consistent rate, from start to stop. Superchargers have to slow down as the battery state of charge increases. We'll still be trying to schedule our supercharging stops to coincide with meals for the foreseeable future.


Now I need to time the costco pump next time I fill the civic. Don't fill very often since we hardly use it anymore.


----------



## Jasonh4451 (Apr 11, 2017)

Apples and oranges for those that can fill up at home, start everyday full and only use the superchargers for roadtrips and other corner cases. 9 months of Model 3 ownership and I certainly don't miss hanging out at the gas station even if it was only 5 minutes per fill-up, once a week. Feels so antiquated when I fill-up my wife's ICE.



Achooo said:


> Haha. 2000 miles/hour. Love it! That should certainly be the goal for EV's, but I am still very excited about this. I think it's a game changer that's putting the rest of the industry in an even more difficult situation to adapt to and compete with.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Jasonh4451 said:


> I certainly don't miss hanging out at the gas station even if it was only 5 minutes per fill-up, once a week. Feels so antiquated when I fill-up my wife's ICE.


And the smell now gives me a headache. It's like walking into a bar where smoking is still allowed and you can barely breathe!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Don't go crazy now.
> 
> It's better. And as you say, it's "good enough". But I can fill up a typical car at a rate of 2000 miles/hour. And that's a consistent rate, from start to stop. Superchargers have to slow down as the battery state of charge increases. We'll still be trying to schedule our supercharging stops to coincide with meals for the foreseeable future.


At least when I'm at a supercharger I don't have to swipe my card and say no to a car wash and yes to a receipt and then hunt for paper towels before handling the gas smelling nozzle whilst freezing my buns off in the -25c wind chill........


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> What are the current numbers for better comparison?


https://electrek.co/wp-content/uplo...AY_9Z-e1551968817825.jpg?quality=82&strip=all

https://electrek.co/wp-content/uplo...-v3-1-e1551968784250.jpg?quality=82&strip=all

This should hold us off until someone who uses v2 Superchargers regularly can chime in with more details.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> TeslaFi has 2 users yesterday with this and zero today. Both were model 3's in CA. Want to bet it was for the supercharger demo last night? Wonder if this will eventually roll out or if it will be yet another dead version.


I'm actually surprised that we saw any 2019.7.11 installs on TeslaFi at all. Everyone invited to the event was supposedly a member of the Early Access Program, so in theory they shouldn't have had TeslaFi active... but I still see some 2019.5.2 installs listed, so clearly Tesla hasn't cracked down on it. 

My guess is that this update was only pushed to people who RSVP'd for the event, and they'll next push it out to the other the Early Access Program members who near the V3 beta sites. Assuming no issues with V3 supercharging pop up over the next week, I'd further guess that V3 compatibility will just get rolled into the upcoming "March 15th" update. In other words, 2019.7.11 won't go wide-release, since it is an Early Access release.


----------



## John Billy Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

I would really like to see another "Cannonball Run" from LA to NY once V3 fully rolls out later this year. The current record is 50 Hours, 16 minutes in a Model 3. I bet they could shave a couple hours off of that time.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

panpanbebe said:


> I thought during the last Tesla Event, Elon said the new firmware will release on March 15th?


That means you will probably see it in the last week of March or 1st week of April...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

These "dead" versions (versions that roll out to only a few cars on Teslafi) are presumably all beta firmwares, released only to (different small subsets of) early access program members -- who, by the way, are forbidden by their agreement with Tesla to register with Teslafi... Sadly, it seems that a larger proportion of early access program members are on Teslafi than of regular owners...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

JustTheTip said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103765550461681664
> This is independent of the V3 Superchargers. Which firmware version is this exactly? Only he knows I guess. lol


Right -- Musk sees all of these new features first (he is said to test every beta feature in his own car).
No way to know which wide-release firmware will have it -- there are other features that have been in testing for longer and will be deployed first, such as Sentry and Dog mode, longer-range summon, etc. So not even Musk knows ;-)


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

John Billy Joe said:


> I would really like to see another "Cannonball Run" from LA to NY once V3 fully rolls out later this year. The current record is 50 Hours, 16 minutes in a Model 3. I bet they could shave a couple hours off of that time.


Well you're going to have to wait a long time for the V3 benefit since Tesla has initially stated they are not upgrading existing V2 supercharging stations. What will help though is the upgrade for
V2 superchargers to increase the power. 
I suspect most owners won't get to enjoy a V3 supercharger at all for a year or two.
Hopefully they decide to selectively upgrade some V2 locations.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

aronth5 said:


> Well you're going to have to wait a long time for the V3 benefit since Tesla has initially stated they are not upgrading existing V2 supercharging stations. What will help though is the upgrade for
> V2 superchargers to increase the power.
> I suspect most owners won't get to enjoy a V3 supercharger at all for a year or two.
> Hopefully they decide to selectively upgrade some V2 locations.


What I saw from Tesla sounded rather more optimistic. The increase in charging power is a software upgrade, so that can be done (more or less) any time -- soon, in any case. The V3 locations are going to be for long-distance travel, i.e., they are going to be located the way Tesla had initially planned to locate all superchargers, in the middle of long city-to-city interstate segments, and Musk tweeted that new installs would start in early summer and continue thereafter.
So anyone doing a long trip later this year should in fact have a pretty good chance of hitting a V3 supercharger -- no need to wait two years.


----------



## davidviolin (Jan 18, 2019)

any word on this firmware having the 5% increase?


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Bernard said:


> What I saw from Tesla sounded rather more optimistic. The increase in charging power is a software upgrade, so that can be done (more or less) any time -- soon, in any case. The V3 locations are going to be for long-distance travel, i.e., they are going to be located the way Tesla had initially planned to locate all superchargers, in the middle of long city-to-city interstate segments, and Musk tweeted that new installs would start in early summer and continue thereafter.
> So anyone doing a long trip later this year should in fact have a pretty good chance of hitting a V3 supercharger -- no need to wait two years.


I gave myself some wiggle room and said 1-2 years which I'm sticking with. I doubt the average owner will get to charge at a V3 supercharger for over a year. Tesla is talking about locating V3 in more rural locations to help with long distance destination travel rather then installing in more urban/suburban locations which owners would use for home charging. On the Model 3 Owners Club podcast today they mentioned Tesla will be beta testing the first V3 supercharger station sometime in April followed by the initial V3 installs starting early summer So lets be generous and say Tesla can install 5 V3 locations a month that gets you at most 20-30 locations at the end of this year compared with 623 V2 installed in the US now. You do the math


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

aronth5 said:


> I gave myself some wiggle room and said 1-2 years which I'm sticking with. I doubt the average owner will get to charge at a V3 supercharger for over a year. Tesla is talking about locating V3 in more rural locations to help with long distance destination travel rather then installing in more urban/suburban locations which owners would use for home charging. On the Model 3 Owners Club podcast today they mentioned Tesla will be beta testing the first V3 supercharger station sometime in April followed by the initial V3 installs starting early summer So lets be generous and say Tesla can install 5 V3 locations a month that gets you at most 20-30 locations at the end of this year compared with 623 V2 installed in the US now. You do the math


I did state "long trips" ;-) -- V3s are not headed for cities, at least not for several years. Surely, most Tesla owners take at least one longer trip per year?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Bernard said:


> I did state "long trips" ;-) -- V3s are not headed for cities, at least not for several years. Surely, most Tesla owners take at least one longer trip per year?


Several in fact. Even more once I got Max. Long distance travel in a Model 3 is light years ahead of doing the same trip in an ICE car IMHO. The only complaint was that long trips require a bit more planning and some of the charge stops out here in the West are (necessarily) long ones (1 hour wasn't uncommon to see). Faster charging is a big big deal for me. It's like Tesla is reading my mind sometimes  (or at least this forum)


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Achooo said:


> I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6. Is it still true that most of us remain on that firmware?





davidviolin said:


> any word on this firmware having the 5% increase?


It seems that the majority of users (including myself) who opted for the new $2k AP upgrade are the ones who received the 2019.5.15 update so far, most within the past 48-hours.

I was on 50.6 prior as are the masses of Model 3's per TeslaFi this morning, 73%.

And Yes, even 2019.5.15 includes the re-calibrated 325mi range for LR vehicles.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> It seems that the majority of users (including myself) who opted for the new $2k AP upgrade are the ones who received the 2019.5.15 update so far, most within the past 48-hours.
> 
> I was on 50.6 prior as are the masses of Model 3's per TeslaFi this morning, 73%.
> 
> And Yes, even 2019.5.15 includes the re-calibrated 325mi range for LR vehicles.


True indeed. The range after charging at 70% went up to 250 miles from 242 😄


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

aronth5 said:


> I gave myself some wiggle room and said 1-2 years which I'm sticking with. I doubt the average owner will get to charge at a V3 supercharger for over a year. Tesla is talking about locating V3 in more rural locations to help with long distance destination travel rather then installing in more urban/suburban locations which owners would use for home charging. On the Model 3 Owners Club podcast today they mentioned Tesla will be beta testing the first V3 supercharger station sometime in April followed by the initial V3 installs starting early summer So lets be generous and say Tesla can install 5 V3 locations a month that gets you at most 20-30 locations at the end of this year compared with 623 V2 installed in the US now. You do the math


One question I haven't seen answered (it doesn't mean that it hasn't been): is Tesla going to keep building V2 stations (not counting the lower-rate "urban" ones)? The Tesla Supercharger map has a ton of locations that say their target date for opening is 2019. My guess is that Tesla will essentially switch over to using V3 for all new stations starting this summer. If so, then there would be a lot more than 5 per month.

It would be one thing if Tesla weren't already planning to aggressively expand the supercharger network. But since it is, why not make all the new stations (except for oddball edge cases) use the new technology? That's the way Tesla usually deals with hardware; for example, once the Autopilot 2.5 hardware became available, all new Tesla cars had that hardware.

To be more specific, I'd guess that by the end of the year there will be V3 along I-94 from Billings to Minneapolis, all along the cross-country route in Canada, along I-40 from Little Rock to Oklahoma City, along the "missing" spots on I-84 in Idaho, at the new stations planned for northeastern California, etc., along with a lot of scattered stations that are filling in gaps in the current coverage, often on rural state highways away from the big interstates. Whether or not that means the average Tesla driver will encounter one by the end of the year I don't know, because the nature of filling in the gaps is that those gaps tend to be less visited. But I would bet on there being a lot more than 20-30 by the end of the year.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> It seems that the majority of users (including myself) who opted for the new $2k AP upgrade are the ones who received the 2019.5.15 update so far, most within the past 48-hours.


Interesting. I opted for all options including Autopilot but still on 50.6. Maybe tonight?


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Achooo said:


> I'm still stuck on 2018.50.6. Is it still true that most of us remain on that firmware?


I wish. Still on 49.20 and I'm right up the road in Thousand Oaks.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

the charger doesn't nothing to me as we simply don't have enough in the area ("its in development"). 

What about that summon? how is it different than the existing one? doesnt sounds anything like Elon talked about (car finding its own parking or coming to pick me up)


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Yes. Even some of us in the Early Access program ;-)


Would you qualify that service as a "perk?"


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> It seems that the majority of users (including myself) who opted for the new $2k AP upgrade are the ones who received the 2019.5.15 update so far, most within the past 48-hours.
> 
> I was on 50.6 prior as are the masses of Model 3's per TeslaFi this morning, 73%.
> 
> And Yes, even 2019.5.15 includes the re-calibrated 325mi range for LR vehicles.


Wow, another smack in the face for those of us who paid $8k for FSD/EAP out of the gate last year, still slumming it on 2018.05.06 for my early support.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

r-e-l said:


> the charger doesn't nothing to me as we simply don't have enough in the area ("its in development").
> 
> What about that summon? how is it different than the existing one? doesnt sounds anything like Elon talked about (car finding its own parking or coming to pick me up)


Even if the car could do that parking lot trick today, where would you be allowed to do it? Tesla may be negotiating with Costco, Walmart, and others of that ilk for their permission to have Tesla drivers use that kind of summon, but private roads is the best you can hope until legislators tackle the issue.
I'll admit I'd really love to have that parking lot summon available, but i would also be terrified that the car, moving on its own, might hit a pet or small child, or push someone's cart (or, more likely, get dented by someone's cart...). Plus imagine the reactions of other shoppers on seeing an empty car drive by them... For one thing, it would take only a few curious people to immobilize your car by gathering around it as it passes by ;-)


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Tesla may be negotiating with Costco, Walmart, and others of that ilk for their permission to have Tesla drivers use that kind of summon.....
> 
> Plus imagine the reactions of other shoppers on seeing an empty car drive by them... For one thing, it would take only a few curious people to immobilize your car by gathering around it as it passes by ;-)


I'm picturing the reaction at my local WalMart. MASSIVE shudder...

"Thelma, git me mah rifle from the gun rack. That thang's possessed!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

GDN said:


> Some fairly cool cutting edge stuff. So it appears that even if you know you are going to charge and you know where the charger is located that you should select the charger on your Navigation so the car can prepare the battery on it's way.


I've asked Tesla to look at adding this function as a user option on the app so that during the winter I can warm up the battery before my daily commute. It would be interesting to see if the energy spent warming the battery can be recovered by the regen.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> True indeed. The range after charging at 70% went up to 250 miles from 242 😄


Does anyone know if any actual extra, previously untapped battery capacity is now available, or is this just fun with numbers on a screen (i. e. if I were to fill from 0% to 100%, would my stand alone EVSE circuit meter show more than a 74.3 kWh upload (plus the notional 6% extra for conversion losses)?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Mike said:


> Does anyone know if any actual extra, previously untapped battery capacity is now available, or is this just fun with numbers on a screen (i. e. if I were to fill from 0% to 100%, would my stand alone EVSE circuit meter show more than a 74.3 kWh upload (plus the notional 6% extra for conversion losses)?


Isn't there a third possibility? Perhaps it's due to some kind of increased efficiency (e.g. improved temperature management or limits on regenerative braking). Since people are reporting that when they make the update the gain is _proportional_ (e.g. they gain half the extra miles of range if they're half charged), it would make sense that it's efficiencies or number-jiggering rather than extra capacity. And since it's also accompanied by additional acceleration, that argues against pure number-jiggering. So I suspect it's some kind of improved efficiencies...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Isn't there a third possibility? Perhaps it's due to some kind of increased efficiency


Yep, that's a possibility.

The main reason why I doubt this is because range didn't increase for the AWD cars. I would have expected them to get a bump in range too if efficiency were increased. But, that said, it _could _be a combination of a 1-2% efficiency bump, AND the fact that they were already short-changing the range of the RWD cars. If an AWD car's range was increased by 2%, it would go from 307 miles to 313 miles, and they may have decided that there's no point in changing the EPA 310 miles for AWD cars at that point.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Does 5.15 enable V3 supercharging usage?


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Does 5.15 enable V3 supercharging usage?


 V3 functionality is in 2019.7.11 (still very limited release, at least on TeslaFi), so not on 5.15.

And 2019.5.25 is a Europe-focused update (additional languages).


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Does 5.15 enable V3 supercharging usage?


I wish it did. I was hoping to check out the V3 supercharger on an upcoming road trip.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Which of the Fremont chargers are v3


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Even if the car could do that parking lot trick today, where would you be allowed to do it? Tesla may be negotiating with Costco, Walmart, and others of that ilk for their permission to have Tesla drivers use that kind of summon, but private roads is the best you can hope until legislators tackle the issue.
> I'll admit I'd really love to have that parking lot summon available, but i would also be terrified that the car, moving on its own, might hit a pet or small child, or push someone's cart (or, more likely, get dented by someone's cart...). Plus imagine the reactions of other shoppers on seeing an empty car drive by them... For one thing, it would take only a few curious people to immobilize your car by gathering around it as it passes by ;-)


If Batman can do it i'm Sure it will be fine!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Quite a few more installs today. Maybe more early access folks in LA that will use the v3 Superchargers in Hawthrone that just got turned last night.


----------



## zeezz (Apr 9, 2018)

This was pushed to me today and my taptes wireless charger is not working properly anymore. Blinking, thinking it's not enough voltage. Seems to work fine if I plug into the rear ports. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Just got this update. Can't wait to test out this v3 supercharger. The only location is at their Fremont factory right? It's 20 miles drive for me to try and check it out tomorrow😊

Edit:. I got an answer to my question after doing a reboot


----------



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> . It would be interesting to see if the energy spent warming the battery can be recovered by the regen.


I think physics might have a little problem with this.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Slumbreon said:


> I think physics might have a little problem with this.


Maybe we're not looking at it the same way.

When I leave for work and it's pretty cold, regen is almost zero and when I slow down or brake I'm putting nothing back in the battery. Now let's say that I spend maybe a kilowatt to warm the battery before leaving home so that the regen is strong, what I'm saying is that maybe I can get that kilowatt back, and possibly more. Obviously if someone does mostly highways with little stop and go traffic, this would not be useful.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Just a little update on my test of v3 supercharging.

Maybe I don't have the correct supercharging stall but it never went above 117kW ( I usually get this type of charging speed). My SOC was at 30% when I started charging. I drove about 22 miles getting to supercharger.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Jakey said:


> Just a little update on my test of v3 supercharging.
> 
> Maybe I don't have the correct supercharging stall but it never went above 117kW ( I usually get this type of charging speed). My SOC was at 30% when I started charging. I drove about 22 miles getting to supercharger.
> 
> View attachment 23416


That's dissapointing. You'd think Tesla would have very clearly marked the V3 stall for people like you to test it out since it's a sort of test platform at the moment.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nautilus said:


> That's dissapointing. You'd think Tesla would have very clearly marked the V3 stall for people like you to test it out since it's a sort of test platform at the moment.


I looked at the new V3 stalls at Hawthorne when at the Y event. The cable is significantly thinner than the typical Supercharger cable - more like the cable on the WC or UMC. But otherwise, they have the same cabinet and don't have any specific markings. (Also looking on the in-car map of the SCs, those at Fremont and Hawthorne are listed at 120 max, so maybe the V3s don't show up unless you've gotten the SC V3 update?)


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

the Fremont Kato Supercharger V3 is open only on weekday from 1-6 PM (said so on the map after updating to 7.11)


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

When I was on 5.15, my 90% SOC was 289 mi. After updating to 7.11, the mile reduces to 279. Will charge again tonight to confirm.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> It would be interesting to see if the energy spent warming the battery can be recovered by the regen.





Slumbreon said:


> I think physics might have a little problem with this.


That's not right. This isn't a simple "conservation of energy" question and it's not precluded by any laws of physics/thermodynamics like the earlier response seems to imply.

Energy used to warm a lithium battery could absolutely see net positive energy dividends from increased regen. But it depends on lots of factors, including battery size, temp, regen vs temp algorithms, trip driving style, etc.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

It would be awesome if a Model 3 owner with 2019.7.11 or later and who lives in a cold area could test the new battery preheating behavior/performance while navigating to a Supercharger. 

(Ideally, if there’s a Supercharger relatively close — maybe 10-20 mins away — they could do a “control” drive to the Supercharger with no Nav, noting the beginning and ending reduced-regen dots in their power bar. Then return home and allow the battery to cool to a similar starting temperature before making the same drive with the Supercharger set as the navigation destination.)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

jsmay311 said:


> It would be awesome if a Model 3 owner with 2019.7.11 or later and who lives in a cold area could test the new battery preheating behavior/performance while navigating to a Supercharger.


to date on Teslafi, all 7.11 installs are on California cars (plus one in NC).


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

chutieu said:


> When I was on 5.15, my 90% SOC was 289 mi. After updating to 7.11, the mile reduces to 279. Will charge again tonight to confirm.


Me, too. Range display dropped back down with 2019.7.11.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

John said:


> Me, too. Range display dropped back down with 2019.7.11.
> 
> View attachment 23434


Probably an early access build that forked off an earlier release that did not have the range increase.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Probably an early access build that forked off an earlier release that did not have the range increase.


Forking shirtballs!


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

chutieu said:


> the Fremont Kato Supercharger V3 is open only on weekday from 1-6 PM (said so on the map after updating to 7.11)


That's disappointing to know since I work 9-5:30pm. With traffic I'll never make it on time.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Recently saw a tip online to put hvac on Max heat to boost charge speeds on cold battery as well. I don't have a SC close to me in cold NY to test tho. If anyone wants to try it


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 21, 2017)

Same with my update, just got 7.11 last Friday and my range got affected also. I was on 5.15 before and I had the extra ~15 miles - 325 miles max. I'm sure they will fix it with the next update, as others mentioned, they forgot to merge/include the updates .


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

John said:


> Me, too. Range display dropped back down with 2019.7.11.


Have you guys measured your actual mileage versus your estimated mileage? I did and my actual is always 5% to 10% lower even though I drive to maximize regen and I go easy on the accelerator. Obviously a car located in the North-East in winter should not report the same estimated range as a car located in San Diego. And that North-Eastern car should report a better range in summer than in winter. I'd rather have the car giving me a realistic range rather than a range I cannot achieve. And I would expect the estimated range to vary from season to season.

It is conceivable that Tesla has been gathering actual range data for its Model 3 during the past winter months and is now able to report a more localized estimated range. It is possible that version 7.11 is more realistic with its estimated mileage.

In the future I could see the car integrating my driving habits to provide me with a truly personalized estimated range.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Have you guys measured your actual mileage versus your estimated mileage? I did and my actual is always 5% to 10% lower even though I drive to maximize regen and I go easy on the accelerator. Obviously a car located in the North-East in winter should not report the same estimated range as a car located in San Diego. And that North-Eastern car should report a better range in summer than in winter. I'd rather have the car giving me a realistic range rather than a range I cannot achieve. And I would expect the estimated range to vary from season to season.
> 
> It is conceivable that Tesla has been gathering actual range data for its Model 3 during the past winter months and is now able to report a more localized estimated range. It is possible that version 7.11 is more realistic with its estimated mileage.
> 
> In the future I could see the car integrating my driving habits to provide me with a truly personalized estimated range.


Not sure what the future holds, it may be what you have alluded to.

However, right now, if one drives in a manner that uses less than 149 Wh/km AND the car is in continual motion, then the km to empty will be a realistic estimate.

The trip odometers in these cars only provide Wh/km information while the vehicle is moving.

Stopped at a light?

Energy use not counted.

Parked for a few hours/days?

Energy use not counted.

And the numbers one sees with estimated mileage assumes no energy is spent while stationary AND one is seeing 149 (or less) Wh/km.

This is why I have left my energy gauge in "%" since day one of ownership.


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

I am here at the V3 beta test site on Kato Rd Fremont CA trying out the V3 supercharger. Came in with 43% SOC and max I can get is 317mi/hr and dropped down to 258mi/hr when reached 66%. Kinda disappointed about not getting the max promised speed. Actually this is slower than some of my previous v2 supercharge


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Are all the v3 SC's clearly marked? It has the smaller connector cable, right?


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

The V3 beta site at Fremont is not like the general public supercharger, it is hidden in the Tesla HQ employee parking lot. It has only 4 charging stations. To get to it, you have to go thru security gate. You will be greeted by a security guard. I found it odd at first that he wanted me to show him the supercharger station on the map but quickly realized that he wanted to see if my car has the correct fw that can support V3 (only fw 7.11 and later will have the V3 beta charging destination shows up on the map). After confirming that the V3 supercharger station on the map, he then asked for my driver license and let me in.

At the charging station, there is another attendant that will plug the charger in for you. I guess it is liability issue and yes the charging cable is thinner.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

chutieu said:


> I am here at the V3 beta test site on Kato Rd Fremont CA trying out the V3 supercharger. Came in with 43% SOC and max I can get is 317mi/hr and dropped down to 258mi/hr when reached 66%. Kinda disappointed about not getting the max promised speed. Actually this is slower than some of my previous v2 supercharge


Just to clarify, did you select the V3 charger in the Nav system on the way over to initiate battery pre-heating? How long was the drive to the charger?

Wondering whether battery temperature may have been the limiting factor, given Tesla's statement that the pre-heat function accounts for roughly half the V3 charge-time reduction.


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes I did select the V3 charging station as destination on the nav. It was 15 mi away from where I was and with traffic, took 30 min to get there.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Car apparently on 7.11 getting 147kW on a V2 supercharger in CA:



http://imgur.com/a/cUHzMpu



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/b54vgi


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Wish we could document where these are. On my car (don’t have 7.11 yet at all) nothing shows more than 120kwh. Does the in car information about the SC with the updated FW actually show a higher availability of kWH


----------

